
Show HN: Oozy.fm the Podcast Playlist - navd
https://www.oozy.fm/
======
navd
Hey guys I’m working on a podcast app to help people discover new great shows.
Here is some background on why I started the project:

[https://www.dannav.com/why-im-making-another-podcast-
app/](https://www.dannav.com/why-im-making-another-podcast-app/)

I would love to hear your thoughts!

